# Spitfire release... PLUCKED PIANO! Discounted price of £20 for two weeks!



## Synesthesia (Sep 26, 2013)

!!RELEASED!! --- PLUCKED PIANO *£20* 

*LIMITED LAUNCH PROMO PERIOD PRICE UNTIL OCT 10th!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/plucked-piano

NB THIS IS NOT A KONTAKT "PLAYER" INSTRUMENT A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT IS REQUIRED

*A WORLD-CLASS CONCERT GRAND AND PAUL THOMSON'S FINGERNAILS ABUSED... (ahem) RECORDED FOR YOUR COMPOSITIONAL NEEDS.*

As composers we’re always on that quest to find a “lead” string instrument that does the job of a piano, harp, or guitar without sounding like one, without having the stereotypical association. Or indeed that can play like a dulcimer or cimbalom but doesn’t have the geographical connection or insinuation. So Spitfire took quarter of a million pounds worth of concert grand heard on countless film scores from Harry Potter to Inception, and... well, we plucked it.

Recorded by Jake Jackson at Lyndhurst Hall - Air Studios, one of the finest scoring stages in the world through an array of priceless vintage microphones via Neve “Montserrat” pre-amps to a beautifully serviced Studer 2” tape machine and then into digital at 96k via the best Prism AD converters: this is an unparalleled signal chain.

We’ve sampled the full range of the piano diatonically with two plucking styles; finger pad and nail with a selection of mic positions for you to mix to get up front and personal. Or a more contextual perspective that will mix seemlessly in with your Albion and BML ranges of orchestral tool. What's more we've included both direct and tape signals for if you'd prefer pristine and clean to that rounded top and tidy bottom of tape!

Have a listen to quick noodle with the Plucked Piano and also some of the free 'Pluckospheres' synth material that comes with it!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/FuniculosErutus.mp3[/mp3]

NB THIS IS NOT A KONTAKT "PLAYER" INSTRUMENT A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT IS REQUIRED


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 26, 2013)

Love the sound, and really like that composition!


----------



## TSU (Sep 26, 2013)

Such a great little surprise! Thanks, guys


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 26, 2013)

Triple, no quadruple _Yay! _ - I'm a sucker for prepared, plucked, bowed and "abused" piano sounds, the possibilities are endless - but I most certainly did NOT see this one coming from SF... what a pleasant surprise! 
This is the sort of stuff I've been recording for my own use on a beaten up Yamaha upright piano down at the arts centre. Never got around to editing and mapping all of it into KONTAKT - I do not relish your job BTW - let alone that my results would sound anywhere near as good as something bearing the Spitfire monicker, obviously... So I will _definitely_ get this. NOW. 

P.S. Since you somehow _do_ seem to find the time to record other libraries than just the orchestral stuff - can you please please pretty please make a more comprehensive version of the lovely, intimate and inspiring LABS felt piano at some point? That would be just... totally awesome.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 26, 2013)

Uh! Very nice surprise!

Might just need to get this for something eventually.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 26, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> We’ve sampled the full range of the piano diatonically with two plucking styles; finger pad and nail with a selection of mic positions for you to mix to get up front and personal.



Did you really play it with your fingernails?? That has got to hurt after a couple of takes. Well, that's dedication in the true sense of the word! :D

I love all kinds of plucked and hammered strings, so this will go well with my Grand Cimbalom (which is one of my absolute favourites). I'm gonna get this right now.

Thanks for coming up these little treasures from time to time! I also REALLY like Felt Piano..

o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 26, 2013)

jamwerks @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> Love the sound, and really like that composition!



+1 to that, really love the piece and sounds very useable - nice one.


----------



## Creston (Sep 26, 2013)

I love this. I'm looking forward to tuning this down and seeing what happens.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 26, 2013)

Almost 2 GB of Kontakt awesomeness. Great tone and sound. As the description says , somewhere between a piano and cimbalom contains 28 patches. An unexpected surprise and a no brainer purchase here. Get it while it's hot.


----------



## tmm (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice, thanks for this!

Sort of OT - is the plan to have HZ Percussion, BML Low Brass, or BML Flute Consort released during the Albion voucher period?

EDIT: just realized that you didn't actually mention the Albion vouchers here, but in the newsletter email I just read


----------



## Phil M (Sep 26, 2013)

tmm @ Thu 26 Sep said:


> Nice, thanks for this!
> 
> Sort of OT - is the plan to have HZ Percussion, BML Low Brass, or BML Flute Consort released during the Albion voucher period?
> 
> EDIT: just realized that you didn't actually mention the Albion vouchers here, but in the newsletter email I just read


As I understand it, once you've got the voucher there's no time limit on it, so in that sense it won't matter if the libraries you want are released after the voucher period ends. You need to buy one of the Albion libraries during the promotional period to get the voucher, though. However, I repeat - that's just my understanding, I'm sure someone who can speak with authority will confirm/deny this in due course!

I'm planning on picking up Albion II (and this rather fine library along with it) at the end of the month, after that it'll be corned beef sarnies until I save up for the rest of the Spitfire stuff I'd like :wink:


----------



## tmm (Sep 26, 2013)

Phil M @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> I'm planning on picking up Albion II (and this rather fine library along with it) at the end of the month...



Yeah, I'm seriously considering Iceni, myself, which is why I was interested in the voucher period.



Phil M @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> ... after that it'll be corned beef sarnies until I save up for the rest of the Spitfire stuff I'd like



Haha, that's not too cheap here. Here, you eat Ramen noodles and / or cheese after buying bigger sample libs


----------



## Resoded (Sep 26, 2013)

Wonderful, downloading right now. I really like that you release not only the big orchestral bread and butter stuff but also these smaller libraries. Hope you keep releasing these things.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Sep 26, 2013)

This is just what I needed for a project! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Phil M (Sep 26, 2013)

tmm @ Thu 26 Sep said:


> Haha, that's not too cheap here. Here, you eat Ramen noodles and / or cheese after buying bigger sample libs


You know what, it turns out it's not that cheap here either - I've never bought it because I always hated it as a kid, so I guess that was my prejudice at work :oops:

It also turns out that I couldn't wait for this library, so it's downloading now. Albion II definitely _will_ have to wait until payday though!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Really cool, Paul, and an excellent demo. Must have this!


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 26, 2013)

Sounds great! Is this one vel. layer?


----------



## Ed (Sep 26, 2013)

This is awesome, and I LOVE the FX patches, I probably love them more.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 26, 2013)

Just wow...


----------



## stikygum (Sep 26, 2013)

Bought! Sounds great! Not like I don't want Spitfire's other products, but these smaller cheaper libraries make it so much easier to pull the trigger on.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 26, 2013)

Well I'll be plucked  (sorry couldn't resist ) I can certainly hear this popping up in many places soon enough . Beautifully captured . Another must buy to the list .


----------



## TimJohnson (Sep 27, 2013)

Paul's finger nails have not died in vein! This sounds fantastic, and pluckospheres are a brilliant touch, very useable sounds. Couldn't resist spending my pocket money on it! :-D


----------



## Kralc (Sep 27, 2013)

Not really adding any new opinions here, but dayum! 

It sounds amazing! :mrgreen:


----------



## NeWZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice, thanks for this!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Sep 30, 2013)

purchased, and jumped to the head of the line over some others on the waiting list 8) 
thanks for the intro price guys.


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 1, 2013)

got it. don't have any need at the moment, couldn't resist.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone care to enlighten me as to how many vel. layers?

Thanks!


----------



## TimJohnson (Oct 1, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> Anyone care to enlighten me as to how many vel. layers?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure EXACTLY. You can hear the changes, but I think the lads can be forgiven just because it has such a great sound and tone. For £20 I don't think anyone could have any complaints about this one!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 1, 2013)

This is a great sounding and useful instrument at an excellent price. Thank you


----------



## TSU (Oct 1, 2013)

RiffWraith @ 10.1.2013 said:


> Anyone care to enlighten me as to how many vel. layers?
> 
> Thanks!



2


----------



## TGV (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice, and there is so little of this stuff around. Bought it.


----------



## Viango (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,
I like the sound of this plucked piano.
But I still have 2 questions:
-Can anybody tell me how much place this piano takes on the disc drive?
-The close mike position: is this a mono microphone or a stereo pair of microphones?
Thanks for your answers.....


----------



## TSU (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Viango,

Plucked Piano takes 2GB of hard disk space.

Close mics position are in stereo format


----------



## NeWZ (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I'm already using this piano in my new project! This is what I need now!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 7, 2013)

Love it! ...but any chance we get a muted articulation, maybe controlled by the sustained pedal, so that we can control duration?

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 7, 2013)

Also, I am getting this voice stealing issue, even when I set the K5 voice count to 60, so that a 6 notes chord doesn't play all of the 6 voices...


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Patrick,

I'm not seeing that here, if I set max voices to 200 say and activate the close and tree mics and play some fast stuff I get up to 96 voices playing no problem..

Maybe email us at support?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## 667 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just as an FYI I found voice stealing issue as well-- even with 0 voices triggered Kontakt was reporting like 24 voices at once. Closing / re-opening Kontakt fixes it so I didn't bother emailing support. But I think there may be a bug in the load/unload mic scripts that is triggering this because I saw it in BML Low Horns as well. But I have only seen it the first time loading these libraries. I will email support if I see it again or if I can find how to replicate.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's my arrangement of a classic using nothing but Plucked Piano:

*O Come, O Come, Emmanuel*
[flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F115490881&secret_url=false&show_artwork=true[/flash]
Non-flash linkage

Really beautiful sound with this.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 15, 2013)

Really nice Blake, I put a little tremolo on mine for a little movement and it was nice too.


----------

